# Stock List



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

Currently in my 20 gallon I have
3 albino Cories- getting more soon
7 Neon Tetras
What else could I fit in there? I think I am understocked, and if I get two more cories I think I will still be understocked.*c/p*


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

You are under stocked. It really depends on what you want. You could go with another schooling fish such a harlequin rasboras, peguin tetras, lemon tetras or something like that. You could also go with some celerstial danios-Awsome little fish. You could add 3-4 platys, Guppys or Endlers. If you go Endlers get a group of 6 + males, stunning from across the room. A dwarf gourami or maybe 3-4 female bettas. 

As for the corys, get 3-4 more at least.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think you are only "slightly" understocked. As far as adding more for your Corys, that may put you at the "stocked" level. Keep in mind, the goal is not to be maxed out. You should try to maintain about an 85% level to be safe. If you are not a new aquarists maybe overstocking is not such an issue. If you are, things will be much easier for you in the long run if you are a little conservative.


----------



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

How about 5 cories, 7 neon tetras, and 8 harlequin rasboras?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

hmm that seems about right i feel like you can add 1 more fish or 2 depending what it is.a dwarf gourami would be nice.if you like the looks of a pleco a clown would be good but that might not be good they poop so much.to much if you ask me.


----------

